# BASRA | Basra Cultural Center | App



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Basra Cultural Center

Basra, Iraq


Client: Basrah Governote
Size: 15, 275 m²
Scope: Design Competition
Basra Governorate has invited for a competition to design the new Culture Palace of the city. On a plot of land with and approximate area of 15.275 m2, (65 * 235) m near Shatt al-Basra within the new administrative complex, which includes the new Basra Governorate HQ. The Basra Cultural Center should reflect the heritage and culture of the city. This building will be the cultural platform of the city, with a total built up area of 20868 m2, hosting different cultural events and festivals, utilizing the latest technologies in lighting and sound systems in a modern architectural language and practical distribution of areas and functions, taking into considerations economic, sustainability, safety and security aspects, and making sure that the final outcome is compatible with the contemporary architectural styles in the world, and in the same time taking into account Basra heritage and visual legacy reflecting a bright image of the city.

The design approach was translated on the building façades in diagonal square shaped openings, reminiscent of the "Dots" in Arabic Calligraphy, spreading on the main elevation, gradually reduced in size as they get closer to the main entrance void, which is the focal point of the architectural and engineering composition of the project. The relatively large void that cuts through the building mass can be interpreted as the heart of the projects, where social interaction takes place, in addition to its main function as an entrance for the public.

The central void contains sequential ramps, linked on different levels, connecting the two parts of the building for easier access to the inner spaces, in addition to a number of elevators and escalators inside the building. The idea of the book pages was translated into curvilinear gradual architectural elements that resemble an open book. Whether visitors are approaching on foot or by car, the dynamism of these elements can be sensed. Further, some ornamental features were introduced, in terms of calligraphy and poetry to decorate those "pages", and perpetuate the cultural role of Basra throughout the history.





































http://www.dewan-architects.com/index.html


----------



## seabeeman (May 8, 2012)

Wow!


----------

